# First time grow bag seed



## Bossross14 (Jun 5, 2015)

I've basically found a seed put it in some soil and gave it some water this is what popped up. Can someone tell me something about my plant 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome to MP, glad you are here. Well, it is marijuana..:banana: It is cute.

It is stretched because it isn't under the right kind of light for it to grow dense. If it was mine i would top it and put it under T5's to veg. Are you indoors or out?

What is the soil you have it in?


----------



## vostok (Jun 5, 2015)

its alive and doing very well, normally I'd advise noobies to grow seed bank seed, that way you just know what it is, how to grow it, and what its gonna do, leave this unknown stuff for later, once you know you can grow ....but then again some members just have a green thumb ...lol
note the internodes are very far apart suggesting this plant has had a lot of red light, even warm white or  hps, I'd be giving her some cool white to encourage those internodes closer.
You may sex it, by taking a clone to a jar of water, and giving it 12x12 for about 10 days should give you the sex, as you keep the mother? on 18/6


ps. on second thought my Kerala from south India has a naturally stretched look about her?  more info required


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice to see you Vostok!


----------



## Bossross14 (Jun 5, 2015)

I am very new to growing, the plant is outside in a little green house. What does top it mean and what lights are t5 sorry for not understanding I'm just tryn to get some buds to smoke


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

OK, lets do this. Can you get some good soil? Do you live in the states or are you limited to what you can buy for soil?

Second thought I would replant this plant and bury the plant half way up the stem. Then I would get it in direct sunshine or buy a T5 high output light to veg her under.

Talk to me bossross.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 5, 2015)

T5 is a florescent light bulb size. Topping would be to cut just above a node to encourage the plant to grow more out than up. Makes it a little bushier. Someone else can advise you on more details. I'm new myself and haven't had a grow go to harvest yet. Got scared growing outdoors. 
I am hesitant to really give a lot of advice since mostly what I know is from reading, not personal experience. 
Welcome here. Its looking good so far, a little stretched is all. 
 Give that baby what it needs and it will really come to life.


----------



## Bossross14 (Jun 5, 2015)

I do live in the states the soil its in is miracle grow. Is that good enough if not what kind? If I get the t5 light what watt and can I just keep the plant inside with the light I heard 12 hrs light 12 hrs dark is tht correct


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

Miracle grow isn't made for pot. It sometimes has water retaining crystals that keep the plant moist which marijuana doesn't like. It likes a wet/dry cycle.  If you can get Fox farm ocean forest:[ame]http://www.amazon.com/FoxFarm-FX14053-12-Quart-Organic-Potting/dp/B001I49Q98/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1433544842&sr=8-2&keywords=fox+farm+ocean+forest[/ame]  It is a very good soil and you won't need additional nutrients for 6 weeks.

For vegging a plant we use 24 hour light, the plant grows best under that. When your plant is mature we can teach you how to sex it... if it is a girl then you can flower her under 12/12 lights. (no light leaks during the dark period)

Marijuana is not cheap to grow. The better your investment the better the dank, darn it, i wish that were not so.

Read all the stickies at the beginning of the sections you are interested in. It is a great hobby but you have lots to learn and we will help you.  growing is very fun and warning it can be addictive.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2015)

Bossross14 said:


> I am very new to growing, the plant is outside in a little green house. What does top it mean and what lights are t5 sorry for not understanding I'm just tryn to get some buds to smoke


 
You are going to have to do some reading and studying on your own.  We can help you, but we cannot lead you every step of the way.  It is important that you find some GOOD information on cannabis, how it grows, the different life cycles, and what soil and nutrient requirements are.  This is not like growing tomatoes or peppers--this can be hard.  In other words, there IS a reason that cannabis is expensive.  You are going to need at least a basic understanding of the plant and its needs.

Please try to stay away from all Miracle Grow products.  It is not just that Miracle Grow is not right for plants, Monsanto has some real questionable practices and buying their products allows them to continue poisoning the earth and GMO'ing their seeds--not good things.

You will need good soil with no added food.  Cannabis has needs different nutrients than other plants.  You want to be able to control the nutrients that you give the plants.  Ditto things like moisture crystals, that Rosebud has already mentioned and the reason why you don't want them.

Like Vostoc, I believe that getting quality genetics from a reputable dealer/breeder is worth the money.  Bagseed is often the result of a plant selfing--not a good thing.  This means that sometime during its lifetime, it develops male flowers in addition to female flowers ( a hermaphrodite).  This is bad because you can end up with an entirely seeded plant.  Not only do you end up with a whole lot less smokeable bud (75% of your bud weight can be seeds), but it is a PITA to clean and most of the plant energy goes into producing seeds, not THC and other good cannabinoids.  Good genetics can be the difference between harvesting an ounce of seedy bud or several ounces of high quality dank.  And seeds are not that expensive, in the entire scope of growing.  And especially considering what you can get.  Several ounces of great bud versus an ounce of seedy bud for $5-15. 

As much as possible we will give you reasons for our advise.  If you do not understand, please feel free to ask.  Just the acronyms we use can be confusing.  But to start you out.  Let's find you some reading material.  We have a thread somewhere with links to some very good books (I will look for it).  You will ultimately make a lot of changes to your grows if you stick with it but you need a good foundation to build off of.  Next, some good quality soil.  Run it by the good people here and they will give you their opinion on the soil choice.  Ditto nutrients.  Cannabis needs to be fed on as regular basis.  And it needs to be fed the right things for the life cycle it is in.  We can suggest good nutrients.  Decide if you want to grow organic or want to use synthetic nutrients.  This will determine the soil and nutrients choices.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2015)

READ,READ,READ,,,,,growing weed is not cheap or easy. Thats why Dank cost so much. You can do it,,,but ya need to READ,READ,READ.

Try starting here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## yarddog (Jun 6, 2015)

Research is the first step in growing!


----------



## Bossross14 (Jun 7, 2015)

I've done some research now. I've decided to hold a grow room in my basement. I ordered 150 Watt - Mini Sunburst - Grow Light Reflector Kit - Digital Ballast - HPS Lamp Included - Mogul Socket - 120 Volt. I hope I will be able to grow at least one plant with this. I was wondering if anyone orders seeds off websites tht will ship anywhere in U.S. I'm on the east coast.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes, there are many places that ship to the US.  I have found Seedsman to have some very reasonably priced seeds.  Hemp Depot, in Canada, ships to the US, but you have to send a MO in.  There are several others.  Attitude has a new website to process CCs, but cannot remember the name off the top of my head.  But there really are a lot of places you can get seeds here in the US.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 8, 2015)

Good book is canabis encyclopedia. And I am getting teaming with microbes and teaming with nutrients next month.


----------



## Bossross14 (Jun 8, 2015)

I been busy building a grow room this is what I got its a 4x3x5ft box. I got a intake fan on the back left side and a outtake fan going out the top of the box. I'm still waiting on my Titan Controls 734105 - Apollo 9 - 24-Hour Indoor Digital Timer - 2 Outlet - Controls Grow System Devices and 150 Watt - Mini Sunburst - Grow Light Reflector Kit - Digital Ballast - HPS Lamp Included - Mogul Socket - 120 Volt. My only problem now is seeds 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Bossross14 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2015)

A 4 x 3 cabinet is way way too big for a 150W light.  You are either going to have to get more light or make your box a lot smaller.  Lighting needs are figured as lumens per sq ft.  A 150w is only good for about 3-4 sq ft--you have 12 (4 sq ft is pushing it, but you can get away with it).  This WILL give you poor results.  While a 150W will grow a single plant, it does need to be in a smaller space.  Other wise the light disburses throughout the entire space and you have insufficient lumens per sq ft.

You will need some kind of small fan to blow on the plants.  a lot of people use those small clip on fans for small spaces.


----------



## vostok (Jun 9, 2015)

Bossross14 said:


> My only problem now is seeds



My favorite seed bank, tho clones are popular in nth 'Merica too, clones have no virility   

*http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/ * :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## vostok (Jun 9, 2015)

Bossross14 said:


> I've done some research now. I've decided to hold a grow room in my basement. I ordered 150 Watt - Mini Sunburst - Grow Light Reflector Kit - Digital Ballast - HPS Lamp Included - Mogul Socket - 120 Volt. I hope I will be able to grow at least one plant with this. I was wondering if anyone orders seeds off websites tht will ship anywhere in U.S. I'm on the east coast.


The light selected a 150w HPS is way too hot, compared to the lux offered, consider 250w hps or better a 400w Hps will cover 9 plants in 3 gallon pots but times moving ahead, and amazon have this 400w digital at a great price.$120. Digital means it does both veg and bud, and you can dial it down, saving cash?






[ame]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YXDHX6/ref=twister_B00EUMEJRO[/ame]


----------

